# Cuisinart coffee maker overflowing (yes, seriously)



## phuz (Nov 1, 2012)

We've had this coffeemaker for 7-8 years. It's a Cuisinart grind & brew. We always grind our beans separately and just use the paper filters and measure in our own grinds. Over the past couple months, we've been getting grounds in the coffee pot and the inside of the basket is messy at the top showing that it probably overflowed. My wife thought she was going crazy, and I thought maybe she had doubled up on the filters by accident, but it's not the case. It has been happening to me too. The valve at the bottom isn't clogged prior to brewing, and we fill the paper about half way with the fresh grinds. I think we've been using these filters for a long time so I don't think we switched brands or anything. Is it possible the water is coming out faster now and the filter just can't keep up, and if so, how could that be? I guess we could try the mesh basket, but to me, a paper filter is a paper filter.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need a model #.
On mine that's the same brand there's a water filter that can be pulled out and cleaned when you open the cover on the back left hand side.
Whens the last time you ran some white vinegar though a cycle to clean it out?
Not causing the issue but it sounds like your using way to much coffee.
We only use two small 1/8 cup scoops and it comes out plenty strong.


----------



## phuz (Nov 1, 2012)

DGB-600BC looks like the model we have.

I've cleaned the water filter and certainly the water isn't being slowed (if anything faster I would think). I do white vinegar about every 6 months and just did it last week again. 
I also thought maybe we were using too much coffee, but everywhere I look says to use 2 Tbsp (1/8 cup) per cup of coffee, which means 10 of those scoops per pot and there's no way we are doing that. I usually do about 4 scoops. Where do they come up with those recommendations?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The people that sell the coffee made that suggestion.


----------



## phuz (Nov 1, 2012)

Good call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmurf (Dec 17, 2020)

Has anyone experienced their pot not lining up correctly, causing it to overflow from the basket? It's like the spring that touches the top of the pot won't seat correctly anymore.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes with a different brand. While I never conclusively determined the exact cause I think it was the failure of the fill bin lid failing to snap into place.

I tried removing the pause stopper but that only worked most of the time. I bought a new machine for $10 from wally world and solved the problem with a trip to the trash bin.


----------

